# Is there such a thing as a small sized dog similar to the golden?



## Iampuresol

I wonder if there is such a thing as a small dog breed that is similar to the golden? 
What about the Havanese? But then some places say they are vocal? 
I love everything about the Golden & wish it would come in a smaller package so I don't have to feel so stressed out about not having a house/yard.

I personally don't like chihuahuas(injury from one & bad experiences!!) nor the terriers, or yorkies or yappers.


----------



## cubbysan

I have heard the Cavelier Charles is like a small golden retriever in their personality. I know nothing about the breed, so it is worth doing research, but at least it is a breed to look at.


----------



## Selli-Belle

The English Toy Spaniels, including the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, are likely the closest thing to a Golden in a breed that doesn't need much exercise. I like the Cavalier best since they have slightly longer noses than other Toy English Spaniels, but they are notorious for their health problems.


----------



## TheZ's

Like the others above, I thought of the King Charles Cavalier Spaniel in response to your question. Never had one but the ones I know are friendly and loving. People that have them seem to love them but I believe the breed is prone to health problems particularly affecting their heart. They also don't typically have anywhere near the intelligence of a Golden.


----------



## K9-Design

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

sweet as a golden -- not as trainable
many health problems

but adorable!

Look into the other spaniel breeds : English Cocker, American Cocker, American Water Spaniel, Boykin


----------



## Selli-Belle

You know, I thought of the smaller spaniel breeds, but they need as much exercise as a Golden, so her guilt about not having a house/yard would be similar.

That being said, I have had a golden in an apartment and not had a problem. We were in an apartment when we got Selli and were building our house. We had lots of trips up the stairs then down the stairs in the middle of the night. However, we had a lifestyle where Selli could go to work with me and she got plenty of exercise so the apartment was no problem.


----------



## sterregold

Another vote for the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I have one with my Goldens, a ruby. She gets along terrifically with them. They are one of the most common breeds for Golden breeders to have as a complement to the Goldens or as their "old age" breed!

As with many other toy breeds they are vulnerable to heart failure--mitral valve problems are the big issue. Breeding dogs should have their hearts examined ANNUALLY by a cardiologist. The breeder of my girl also tends to use stud dogs others consider quite old because he wants to see good natural heart health for as long as possible, and he does not medicate his breeding dogs prophylactically as he wants to know if and when a heart issue is emerging (some CKCS breeders medicate dogs they are actively breeding who are not symptomatic--be very cautious of these as they have NO idea of age of onset in their breeding program.)

The other nasty issue they can get is SM. Good breeders are using MRI to clear breeding dogs for this neurological condition.

Oh, and because they are a toy breed with a little mouth and little teeth you have to be vigilant about their dental care.

Those are the main issues with them. I love my little girl--she is active, intelligent, and game to go wherever the Goldens go.


----------



## Willow52

Our DD's neighbors have 3 Cavaliers and they are awsesome dogs. If I were to get a small dog, the CKCS would be my choice.


----------



## Loisiana

My first thought was a Cavalier also

I'm getting a Kooiker someday!


----------



## Nairb

Loisiana,

Which small breeds excel best in obedience from what you've seen?

One of the trainers at our school has a Cocker that's rather impressive, but I've met too many neurotic Cockers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana

Nairb said:


> Loisiana,
> 
> Which small breeds excel best in obedience from what you've seen?
> 
> One of the trainers at our school has a Cocker that's rather impressive, but I've met too many neurotic Cockers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shelties and papillions


----------



## Sydney's Mom

What about a springer spaniel? They can be a little smaller. And fairly simliar.


----------



## Megora

I think that if you want a dog similar to goldens, you kinda want to stay in the sporting group.  Maybe look at the spaniels. 

I absolutely love cocker spaniels. I've said before - our neighbor way back when I was a kid had a little reddish cocker who we all worshipped. They need a lot of exercise though - he was an active little guy.


----------



## FinnTastic

We live in an apartment now and have our dog. He gets plenty of off leash time.


----------



## princess heidi

I had a springer as a kid, ours was higher energy than golden. I think a cavalier would perfect!


----------



## DieselDog

I had An American Cocker and an English Cocker growing up. The English was a bit more mellow and trainable than the American. Our American Cocker acted like he was on drugs all the time, thus his name, Buzz . Both were good dogs but Samson, the English, was awesome! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## queenbee

My boss has a Dakota Sport Retriever--part golden retriever, part English (maybe American) Spaniel. He is a very mellow dog and only weighs 40 pounds. I guess that is not "small", but he has the look of a Golden Retriever. My boss lives in a condo and takes her dog to a doggy daycare every day so he can get his exercise. Plus she walks him on the weekends. I have watched him several times when she's been out of town and he is a really great dog. 

My mom used to have Cocker Spaniels. One was a spazz and the other was a perfect, calm little lady. But, I know that both of her dogs had health issues.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm going for the Nova Scotia Duck Toller! They are really smart dogs and can excel in obedience.


----------



## sterregold

I would not recommend a Toller if they are looking for something with less energy and exercise needs than a Golden. They are smaller, but they are not laid back. I know quite a few of them very well!


----------



## rob1

I debated between a Springer and a Golden, but IMO the Springers are a wee bit more aloof. They don't have the GR personality. Nice dogs, though.

We had an English Cocker- which is pretty much a small Springer. Great dog- once watched him stand in a live well for almost an hour chasing the last minnow. He caught it, too! But yea- he was not as people friendly or people pleasing as my GR. Good dog- nice size and exercise requirements, but really not the GR personality.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I realize I am not answering your queston but...

I lived in a 3rd floor walk-up apartment when I got my Golden as a puppy; I have always lived in apartments or my current townhouse. I have never had a yard. But I always took my dog for long walks, hikes, swims and to the park to play ball, several times a day, everyday. My dog was a couch potato inside because she got plenty of exercise everyday. 

So the size of the dog doesn't really make a difference. If you don't have a yard, you still need to get dressed and take your dog out - rain, shine, snow. Not just for exercise, but also to go to the bathroom. 

I say, get a Golden, and find out how great it is to spend time outdoors with it - playing, running, walking. You don't want to miss out on having a Golden.


----------



## Megora

^ English Springers were on my "list" when I was little. Obviously I haven't left the golden breed, but some day I'd like to own a springer. 

Before I brought Bertles home (like a month before) - I was sitting with somebody who had a English Springer who was very much the same kind of worker as the dog in the video above. They were working on their UDX title at this show. When she was not out in the ring, the dog was just this soft squishy lovebug with a wiggly butt. >.< 

James the English Springer who won at Westminster a few years back - we got to meet him... and very much golden like in friendliness and sweet and kind expression. I believe they got a CD on him and made him a therapy dog. 

The problem with them - and I discussed this with the breeder of the adorable girl at that show (I contacted the breeder the next day) is they do have epilepsy and rage syndrome. The breeder indicated that she breeds carefully to avoid those problems and hasn't had any, but they are still very prevalent in the breed.


----------



## tippykayak

I just came here to say this: not a Toller. It looks like nobody suggested one, which is awesome.

Tollers are wonderful, wonderful dogs. They also bear a passing resemblance to a small Golden, though the more Tollers you see in person, the less they start to look like Goldens. They are very different dogs, though. I just figured I'd put that out there.

I like the idea of the CKCS, since I've so many lovely, wonderful CKCSs in my life. I just wish they lived longer. They're also a lot mellower than a typical Golden and you have to groom them often and be vigilant about keeping them at an appropriate weight.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

tippykayak said:


> I just came here to say this: not a Toller. It looks like nobody suggested one, which is awesome.
> 
> Tollers are wonderful, wonderful dogs. They also bear a passing resemblance to a small Golden, though the more Tollers you see in person, the less they start to look like Goldens. They are very different dogs, though. I just figured I'd put that out there.
> 
> I like the idea of the CKCS, since I've so many lovely, wonderful CKCSs in my life. I just wish they lived longer. They're also a lot mellower than a typical Golden and you have to groom them often and be vigilant about keeping them at an appropriate weight.


Someone did actually suggest it and I intended to post the same response you did. I would not get a toller if you want a golden. Despite the similarity in coat color they are SO not the same dog, at all.


----------



## Nairb

What about a Jack Russell Terrier, or the smaller Russell Terrier? I don't know much about either, but they seem like intelligent, outgoing dogs. Might have a bit of a digging issue with either of these breeds though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

I have known a couple of Jack Russell Terriers and I can tell you they were very high energy, bouncing off the walls, type dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Max's Dad said:


> I have known a couple of Jack Russell Terriers and I can tell you they were very high energy, bouncing off the walls, type dogs.


I agree. Not really golden-esque personalities to me. I don't think any terrier has the temperament of a golden.


----------



## cubbysan

Anybody I have known that has had a Jack Russell Terrier, has said they would never get another.


----------



## nolefan

The only good Jack Russell I've met spent her days outside at a horse barn. The indoor JRT dogs were seriously bouncing on top of your head the minute you tried to sit on the couch. I think they are not meant to be lap dogs


----------



## Megora

I had a little time on my hands this evening.... 

Clicking through the ASC website I was smiling over the pictures of the cocker spaniels actually WORKING.  

The 2nd to last picture looks exactly like I remembered Rusty. He was the same color. And definitely was a retrieving fool. His owner complained about all of her shoes winding up in the backyard. 

Definitely, cockers are the closest you can get to goldens from a little dog. And similar to goldens, people generally come running when they see "Lady".


----------



## Nairb

My view of Cockers has been tainted by the one next door who barks all day long, and has tried to bite Bella through the fence several times, but I think that situation is a result of either poor breeding, inadequate training, or both. 

Like a said earlier, a trainer at our dog school has an awesome Cocker. She was brought in several times with her dog to demonstrate for intermediate obedience. Very impressive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora

Dogs who are left outside get turfy... any breed. It's a fending for itself thing, as well as lack of on the spot training. 

My only problem with cockers is all that hair... there is somebody at one of the clubs I train at who brings her cocker in full show coat to matches sometimes. And I just think "scissors!" when I see that dog.


----------



## Nairb

Actually, that dog isn't left outside, and his owner is always out with him. However, he never leaves his house or yard. I've never seen her take him for a walk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom

Britney spaniel. Beautiful dogs, smaller than a golden, lovable like a golden. I know one personally and Molly is a sweetie. She is a barker and wears a bark collar but I don't know if that's typical of the breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

